# 2009 successfull turkey bow hunt



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

Hit the woods this morning with Wally Gator and my stick-n-string. After having 3 monster longbeards walk by us with out presenting a shot we finally got our chance with a hen, a tom and four big jakes. I miss judged the shot placement on the tom but as luck would have it Wally called the slightly spooked jakes right back into the zone. I connected with this beauty for my first bow kill on a turkey. I really have missed hunting with you Wally over the past few springs with the smoke-poles. Now adding more challenge and excitement to the hunt with my best hunting partner by using the ole mathews was totally awesome. Thanks again for bringing them birds in for me, i'll return the favor next spring brother. Heres a few pic's......

THE SET....








THE HARDWARE.....








THE TOOLS......








GOOD LUCK TURKEY HUNTERS THERE'S STILL SOME TIME LEFT GO GET 'EM!!


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Nice job. Any bird with a bow is a trophy and yours is no exception. 


Kudos,
Dan


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Jonny it's been way too long man... I too have missed the fresh smell of tamarack pine heavy in the air on those UP mornings... We started our turkey hunting careers together 15 years ago and have had soo many awesome hunts together!!! Don't feel too bad about wiffing at 12 yards on that longbeard in full strut!!!! :lol: Your not the first one to miss one with a bow!!! :lol:


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats! 

And love that Titan 2000! Still have mine as well. Good call!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats!!! nice turkey with a bow


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys....I'm still so geeked up and trying not to kick myself over that missed shot on the tom. CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR WALLY. GOOD LUCK TURKEY HUNTERS ! !


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice Bird man


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations on your bow kill! Those captions on your pics seem familiar?! :16suspect


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

I had some instruction on posting pics from my hunting partner on how to label them and stuff.....we're hunting the same general area following the same general hunting strategies which is producing so far. But thanks for the props......:evil:


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

Nice bird,hey the backgound looks too ring a bell. The second time around always is more rewarding?


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats on the bow kill! What brand is that hen decoy? it's one of the better ones I've seen!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

hoytshooter4 said:


> Congrats on the bow kill! What brand is that hen decoy? it's one of the better ones I've seen!


I'll get this one for you Mudpuppy......It's a Dave Smith hen decoy, a hard plastic decoy that has unbelievable detail and an awesome paint job. I believe that's Wally Gator's decoy, and he also took a tom over it. I have to say that mine worked awesome this year also....brought three toms and several hens in very close! :coolgleam

By the way....sorry for hi-jacking your thread! 

http://davesmithdecoys.com/shop/


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks Ack, that Dave Smith is the ticket man. I've been using Delta's up to this point which are .... ahh....okay I guess, I've killed birds over 'em but never had jakes jump on em or hens peck them in the head and leave a hole like this decoy, which by the way is Wally's. I'm considering getting the hen myself for next season and maybe that jake too. Congratulations Ack on your success this season you put down some sweet long beards man and not only this year but many in the previous as I've noticed in your gallery. You can really put it together and close the deal man. Nice job.


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey thanks Kenny.....by the way when are we gonna see you out there in the spring with a slate call in your hand? Good luck walleye fishing tonight bro I hope you get another wall hanger. If I didnt have to work tomorrow:sad: I'd be standing right next to you wippin jigs till sunup toone_eye:


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Ack said:


> I'll get this one for you Mudpuppy......It's a Dave Smith hen decoy, a hard plastic decoy that has unbelievable detail and an awesome paint job. I believe that's Wally Gator's decoy, and he also took a tom over it. I have to say that mine worked awesome this year also....brought three toms and several hens in very close! :coolgleam
> 
> By the way....sorry for hi-jacking your thread!
> 
> http://davesmithdecoys.com/shop/


 

Actually ACK, I got the idea to pick up one of those Dave Smith decoys from reading one of your post prior to the season, so your the man to thank!!!  That hen brought 9 longbeards into bow range this season and countless other jakes and hens!!! My decoy has a hole on the top of it's head from an old boss hen pecking at it one afternoon!!! Oh, wait, I ment one morning!!!:16suspect


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Way to get it done! Congrats!


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

Well done, turkey with a bow is no joke.


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks LT....its an awesome challenge ehh

....by the way I love the pic in your gallery of the youngster with the sunset walleye....his smile is as big as the boat, thats worth more than everything else to me.


----------

